# toilet cistern



## angela (Oct 28, 2016)

my toilet cistern takes forever to fill think it on an eco slow flow which i need to flow quicker 4 people in the house who are never out the toilet hope some one can guid me on how to fix this


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 28, 2016)

The slow fill problem may be due to one of several factors, see this link----> http://homeguides.sfgate.com/fix-toilet-takes-long-fill-38232.html


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome to our wonderful community here Angela. Feel free to create a post in the Introductions thread to introduce yourself too.


----------



## jujube (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you made sure that the little cut-off valve under the cistern is turned on full?  It might be that.


----------



## angela (Nov 1, 2016)

jujube said:


> Have you made sure that the little cut-off valve under the cistern is turned on full?  It might be that.


thank you but how do i check that please i thought it had to do with somthing inside the cistern i had to turn x


----------



## angela (Nov 1, 2016)

thank you jujube where would that be and i thought it had somthing to with the inside of the cistern that i turned cos im sure when it was put in by the council the plumber i have to turn it to saving water and turned something inside but dont know what he turned  lol x


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2016)

Directly under your cistern/tank, there _should_ be a cut-off valve in the water line coming out of the wall and going into the tank.  At least that's standard in the US but not be where you live.  If there is one, try GENTLY turning it to the left or the right to see if you can increase the water coming in.  Don't force it.....if it breaks off, you'll have worse problems than you do now (spoken from experience, unfortunately).


----------

